# How to adujst EQ settings



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

I have an Integra DTR-7.7 AVR and am unsure how to adjust the EQ.
It does come with a mic to do automaticly, but i was wondering how does a person
do it manuely. What do i need. How much does is cost.

Any help would be great!

Thanks.:wave:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you read the manual? It should tell you how to adjust the eq manually, but the auto-eq feature will probably do a good job.

As far as measuring and seeing your response, you'll need something like Room EQ Wizard (see the REW Forum here at the Shack) and a either an SPL meter (Galaxy CM-140) or a mic and preamp (Behringer ECM8000 and Behringer mic preamp). REW is free, the SPL meter or mic/preamp combo is about 100 bucks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

devicente said:


> I have an Integra DTR-7.7 AVR and am unsure how to adjust the EQ.
> It does come with a mic to do automaticly, but i was wondering how does a person
> do it manuely. What do i need. How much does is cost.
> 
> ...


Use the auto setup. 

Kal


----------

